# Liberal Art



## Ame®icano (Jun 24, 2015)

Imagine going out for, what you expect to be, sophisticated night at the theater and you're actually get this.


The group name is Sirens and show is created by a man, and should represent the true testimony what it is to be a woman in a world of every day sexism. If you somehow managed to watch whole two and half minutes, you would notice round of applause at the end. And my reaction was... WTF!

This is art?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 24, 2015)

Getting great reviews. Too bad I'm not in London.

Edinburgh 2014 review Sirens daring exploration of sexism misogyny and female fantasy Stage The Guardian

Over your head, of course. I found the clip quite entertaining. This is the second thread on it here. Certain people see it as a reason to whine about something, being they devote their lives to finding reasons to whine.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, great reviews from those with the same modern feminist agenda. This show has nothing to do with Sirens from Greek mythology. I find it funny that someone look at this as form of entertainment, except maybe the final scene that represent how modern feminists and liberals in general react when confronted with logic and facts. Looking at it that way, it's definitely worth watching.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 24, 2015)

Bitches gonna bitch...


----------



## mamooth (Jun 28, 2015)

Self portrait?

You have the most interesting interests.


----------

